#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  > آموزشی: کتاب آموزش بک ترک 5 فارسی

## farzad_yousefi

کتاب آموزش بک ترک 5 فارسی

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ali_sha*,*AMD*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*enzomartini*,*hardware1*,*imanfc*,*jfrras*,*ma1369*,*mavaramat*,*mehdifull*,*mohsen++*,*NPTiak*,*pps2011*,*ramintkh*,*reza-r*,*reza_476*,*rostamikola*,*sedora*,*setam*,*sina.azimi*,*touch*,*V_Notebook09*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farzad_yousefi

دوستان در پیام خصوصی اموزش بک ترک و اموزش کامل لینوکس و شبکرو می خواستن 

شما میتونید بک ترک رو از خود سایتش دانلود کنید ولی حجمش زیاده حدوده 2 گیگ هست بعد یک wmwer تهیه کنند و بعد شروع کنیم به اموزش البته نه از جهت هک بلکه از نظر امنیت و تست کردن

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*ma1369*,*pps2011*,*saied68*,*sedora*,*setam*,*sina.azimi*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## sedora

با سلام آموزش خوبی بود ممنون 
اگه میشه راه اندازی وایرلس رو هم در بکترک که روی  لب تاپ با  vmware نصب هست رو هم بفرمایید 
باز هم ممنون .

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*ma1369*,*pps2011*,*sina.azimi*

----------


## saied68

سلام
نمیخوایین شروع کنین به آموزش ؟
ما بیصبرانه منتظریم

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*ma1369*,*setam*,*sina.azimi*

----------


## saied68

چرا شروع نمیکنین؟

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

با سلام اين كارو بايد مهندس نكويي اوكي بده و واقعا عاشقان اين مبحث مقداري كم هستن

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*farah676*

----------


## hivagreen

درود 
ما بیصبرانه منتظریم :کتاب آموزش بک ترک 5 فارسی:

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*saied68*

----------


## saied68

بچه ها من دارم دارم با آقای محمودی " مدیر " هماهنگ میکنم

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## setam

سلام 
ما هم هستیم

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## saied68

آقای محمودی "مدیرسایت "جواب ندادن هنوز

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*pps2011*

----------


## AMD

با جناب استاد نکویی هماهنگ کنید .

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*farah676*,*saied68*,*setam*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ajamee

اخریش چه شد  :کتاب آموزش بک ترک 5 فارسی:  :کتاب آموزش بک ترک 5 فارسی:  :کتاب آموزش بک ترک 5 فارسی:

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*saied68*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوستان من جواب دوستمون رو که به من پیام خصوصی زده بودند دادم.

اگر آموزش امنیت بک ترک داده بشه اشکالی که ندارد بسیار هم خوب هست. ولی اگر استفاده از ابزارها برای هک آموزش داده بشه ممکنه موجب فیلتــر شدن سایت بشه که رفع فیلتـــر علاوه بر پایین آوردن اعتبار سایت کاری بس دشوار هست.

خیلی از ابزارها به همان روشی که برای هک استفاده میشه به همان روش هم جهت حفظ امنیت استفاده میشه و این به نوع آموزش بستگی داره.

یک توضیح کلی من خدمت شما بدم که بک تراک یک نسخه لینوکس مبتنی بر اوبونتو هست که بسته های جانبی زیادی روش نصب شده و کار را راحت کرده اما شما روی یک اوبونتو  یا نسخه های دیگر لینوکس بسته های مورد نیازتون رو نصب کنید تفاوتی نمیکنه که از بک ترک استفاده کنید یا نسخه مورد نظر خودتون.

مسئله دوم این که بک ترک دیگه یکی دو سال هست که تولید نمیشه و به جای اون یک نسخه جدید تر با نام کالی توزیع میشه که بهتره روی اون کار کنید به جای بک ترک.
آدرس سایت جدید هم اینه:
www.kali.org

----------

*abady*,*AMD*,*d.rmardin*,*reza_476*,*saied68*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

حق با مهندس نكويي هست  ولي  در حال حاضر هيچ كتابه جامعي مثل اين كتاب در مورد بك ترك نبود و اين كتاب بسيار عالي بود و از دوستم اجازه گرفتم و داخل سايت گذاشتم الان چند وقته بك ترك توليد نميشه و جاش كالي اومده كه من ازش راضي هستم و چند وقته دارم باهاش كار ميكنم و در حال حاضر كتاب اموزشي فارسيش نيومده ولي يكي از دوستام داره مثل همين كتاب اموزششو مينويسه 

با سپاس

----------

*abady*,*AMD*,*d.rmardin*,*pps2011*,*saied68*,*نادر خان*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

در هر صورت مهندس نكويي هر چي بگه همونه

----------

*abady*,*nekooee*,*نادر خان*

----------


## nekooee

ممنون هر آموزشی خوبه شما هر چی که دوستان و خودتون تمایل دارید پیش برین انشا الله که به امنیت دوستان کمک خواهد کرد.
موفق باشید

----------

*abady*,*farzad_yousefi*,*saied68*,*نادر خان*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

مهندس نكويي واقعا هميشه قوت قلب برام بوده چند سال هست منو از زماني كه مدير سخت افزار و لپ تاپ بودم ميشناسه ولي محدوديت هايي داره كه من خوب تشخيص ميدم....  ولي الان موقعي هست كه تجربيات چندين سالمو در اختيار دوستان ايران تكي ها قرار بدم چون حيفه اين دانش و اموزش هايي كه در اشيانه ياد گرفتمو در اختيارتون قرار ندم .... ولي خواهشا درخواست هك نكنيد چون براي سايت خطرناكه

----------

*abady*,*saied68*

----------


## saied68

سلام بچه ها
لطفأ شروع کنین
فقط یه چیزی
استاد محترم ...اشکالی نداره من خودم بشخصه میخوام بک ترک رو رووی vmware نصب کنم؟
اشکالی نداره؟
یا حتمأ باید سیستمی مجزا باشه؟

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*

----------


## saied68

سلام مجدد
بچه ها من نتونستم بک ترک رو رووی ماشین مجازی نصب کنم
شما ادامه بدین
نمیتونم همراهیتون کنم ، خدانگهدارتون

----------

*abady*

----------


## saied68

اساتید عزیز
یه پشنهاد
امکان داره این آموزش هک رو رووی ویندوز یاد بدین؟
تا نیازی به نمیدونم ماشین مجازی و بوت دوگانه و از این حرفا نباشه و همه بتونن استفاده کنن

؟

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

هك روي ويندوز براي اينكه امنيت كار باشيد بايد لينوكس كار باشيد 

نصب ماشين مجازي كه كاري نداره تو كتاب اموزشش هست

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## saied68

استاد عزیز
بلدم ماشین مجازی نصب کنم
سه تا نسخه از بک ترک دارم که هیچکدوم روو ماشین مجازی نصب نمیشن
............
بیخیال بابا...اینجوری نمیشه...

----------

*pps2011*

----------

